#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Antidepressiva UND Tryptopan möglich? >

## Silvie1953

Hallo Ihr Lieben
Ich wüsste gerne ob sich niedrig dosierte Antidepressiva (Efectin 25 mg/Saroten 25mg) mit der Aminosäure Tryptopan vertragen? Ich habe gelesen, dass Tryptopan besser wirkt als Antidepressiva gegen Depressionen, Einschlafstörung und Lustlosigkeit. Vlt. könnte ich sogar nur mit Tryptopan, also ohne AD, auskommen? Danke für Antworten und liebe Grüsse Silvie

----------


## ChrissiSebbe

Trypophan ist ja der Stoff aus dem Viele Neurotransmitter gemacht werden. Nur liegt in einem Tryptophan-Mangel nicht der Grund einer Depression. Ich glaube es ist unmöglich zu wenig Tryptophan zu sich zu nehmen. Und selbst wenn man mehr Tryptophan nimmt, heißt das nicht das auch mehr Neurotransmitter gebildet, geschweige denn ausgeschüttet werden. Wenn du in Ärztlicher Behandlung bist, dann würde ich denen Vertrauen schenken. Lieben Gruß

----------


## Pianoman

*Warnhinweise zur Tryptophan-Therapie:*  
Abgesehen davon, dass bei depressiven Erkrankungen - bei denen immer auch das Risiko suizidaler Handlungen existiert - von Selbstbehandlungen grundsätzlich abzuraten ist, ist immer wieder festzustellen, dass trotz vorhandener medizinischer Bedenken - vor allem im Internet in Laien-Foren - kritiklos Selbstmedikationen propagiert werden.  
Solches gilt auch Tryptophan, dessen " Supplementation – ohne ärztliche Verordnung – einen  hohen Stellenwert in der Selbstmedikation zur Behandlung von  Stimmungsschwankungen, aber auch zur Korrektur persönlichkeitsbedingter Störungen der Affektivität, insbesondere von erhöhter Impulsivität hat." 
So ist in dem von der Foristin "Selbstheilung" verlinkten Beitrag zu lesen:    

> Ein wesentlicher Unterschied von Tryp im Vergleich  zu den als Therapiestandard für depressive Erkrankungen geltenden  Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmern besteht in der Zeit bis zum  Wirkungseintritt.  Während die Tryp-Wirkung auf die Symptomatik in der  Regel bereits nach ca. einer Woche nachweisbar ist (Levitan et al.  2000), benötigen die Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmer deutlich länger (2 –  3 Wochen) bis die Patienten über eine Besserung der Beschwerden  berichten.  Es liegen zudem Hinweise vor, dass die sich die *Wirkung von  Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmern* durch die zusätzliche Gabe von Tryp  steigern lässt (Lowe et al. 2006, Levitan et al. 2000).

 Dem gegenüber stehen die Warnhinweise eines der bekanntesten L-Tryptophan-Präparate "Kalma 500 mg:     

> 4.5 Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Arzneimitteln und sonstige Wechselwirkungen
> (....)
> Bei gleichzeitiger Anwendung von Monoaminoxidasehemmern und *Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmern* z.B. Fluoxetin, Fluvoxamin, Paroxetin sowie
> serotonergen Anorektika (z.B. Dexfenfluramin), k*ann ein Serotonin-Syndrom mit Symptomen wie Verwirrtheit, Hypomanie, Hyperthermie, Myoklonie,
> Hyperreflexie, Tremor, Diarrhö und Blutdruckanstieg, in schweren Fällen mit Blutdruckabfall, Koma und Schock auftreten.*
> Diese Wechselwirkungen können auch für andere Hemmstoffe der Monoaminoxidase wie Selegilin, Procarbazin oder Furazolidon nicht ausgeschlossen
> werden.
> (...)

 Wenn Sie - als Betroffene -  vorhaben, Empfehlungen aus Internet-Foren zu folgen, informieren sich bitte bei deshalb möglichst aus verschiedenen Quellen.  
Dort ist unter anderem zu lesen:     

> Die von den Herstellern angegebenen klinischen  Effekte beruhen also auf sehr wenigen Untersuchungen mit jeweils  inakzeptabel geringen Fallzahlen und für Depressionserkrankungen  außerordentlich kurzen Beobachtungszeiten. Der  Wirksamkeitsnachweis von  Tryptophan bei Depressionen steht daher auf tönernen Füßen. Da die  Entstehung des gefährlichen EMS weiterhin nicht vollständig geklärt ist  und dessen Wiederauftreten im Zusammenhang mit einer Einnahme von  Tryptophan nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, ist die Einnahme von  Tryptophan außerhalb von seriösen Studien abzulehnen.

 DER ARZNEIMITTELBRIEF: Leserbrief: Tryptophan zur Behandlung von Depressionen? Depressionen Eosinophilie-Myalgie-Syndrom Tryptophan    

> Für einige *L-Tryptophan*- oder *Oxitriptan*-haltige  Arzneimittel hoben die Berliner Verwaltungsgerichte die  Verbotsverfügungen des BGA auf, weil sie das  Eosinophilie-Myalgie-Syndrom (EMS) einseitig mit Verunreinigungen des  Rohstoffes in Verbindung brachten, die erstmals 1988 auftraten. Dem EMS  entsprechende Erkrankungen wie z.B. die eosinophile Fasziitis sind  jedoch schon vor 1985 hinsichtlich ihrer Beziehungen zum  L-Tryptophan-Stoffwechsel beschrieben worden.*2* Auch sind  Erkrankungen dokumentiert, die vor dem Zeitpunkt der Verunreinigung des  Rohstoffes eines Herstellers aufgetreten sind. Tierexperimentell läßt  sich ein EMS durch nicht verunreinigtes L-Tryptophan auslösen.*3*  Diese Sachverhalte konnten die Urteilsfindung der Gerichte nicht  erschüttern. Sie folgten den Behauptungen der Hersteller. Nun können mit  Billigung des Gerichtes hinsichtlich ihres Nutzens zweifelhafte  Arzneimittel wieder vertrieben werden, obwohl das EMS durch Beteiligung  des Herzmuskels oder der Lungen zum Tode führen kann und bei bis zu 40%  der Patienten trotz Absetzen keine Tendenz zur Rückbildung aufweist.

 BERLINER VERWALTUNGSGERICHTE: PERSILSCHEINE FÜR BEDENKLICHE ARZNEIMITTEL - arznei telegramm    

> *FAZIT: Die Welle von Eosinophilie-Myalgie-Erkrankungen (EMS) in  Verbindung mit der Einnahme von Tryptophan vor sieben Jahren läßt sich  nur bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung allein mit der  Verunreinigungshypothese erklären. Deshalb bedeutet die gerichtlich  durchgesetzte Wiederzulassung von Tryptophan eine Gefährdung des  Verbrauchers, die nicht durch einen besonderen Nutzen der jetzt wieder  rezeptfrei** gegen Depression und Schlafstörungen angebotenen Aminosäure   (ARDEYTROPIN, KALMA) aufgewogen wird.*

 TRYPTOPHAN (KALMA U.A.) PER GERICHTSBESCHLUSS WIEDER IM HANDEL - arznei telegramm

----------

